# My rhom



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

enjoy


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

if the pic doesnt work.. trythis


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

I saw it earlier. Again, congrats. You have a real keeper Hydro. Very nice and lucky find


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

thanks chud..

scared the hell outta me yesterday when my heater exploded in the 55. Had to rush the rhom to the 80. nearly sh*t in my pants.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

It's a good thing you were there when it happened :rockin:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

CHUD said:


> It's a good thing you were there when it happened :rockin:


yea, someone else told me it could have shocked the fish.

I never thought of that. Glad it didn't though.


----------

